# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Dart Frog Health & Illness >  Possible Problem

## Zeerid

I have a female dart frog that up until recently has been doing quite well, she eats like a pig and is all over the vivarium. but lately she hasn't been quite as active and has been keeping her mouth open quite a bit. she is still eating and does close her mouth occasionally but for the most part she has he mouth open.

----------


## Sherry

Do you dust the food with calcium?

----------

